# agenda



## gagphi (28 Avril 2000)

est ce qu'il existe un logiciel qui permette d'avoir un agenda.

Merci.

PG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2000)

Vois Now-up-to-Date (agenda) et Now Contact (adresse) qui fonctionnent en liaison. C'est en anlais, mais c'et très puissant. C'est édité par Power On Software http://www.poweronsoftware.co


----------



## gagphi (28 Avril 2000)

Je te remercie.
Est ce que tu sais si il existe une version française ?

Merci GP


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2000)

Hélas non.
Mais l'anglais de ce logiciel est simple


----------



## gagphi (2 Mai 2000)

Ok, je te remercie.

PG


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2000)

Pour ma part j utilise Palm Desktop, c'est vraiment génial ce truc tout ce qu on peut faire avec,... Très stable, et tres facile d'accès grace au ptit menu....
http://www.palm.com 

++


----------

